# Konosuke HD or Gesshin Ginga?



## mark76 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm considering a 210 mm laser gyuto. The ones I'm eyeing right now are a Konosuke HD and a Gesshin Ginga. Both get raving reviews here. 

Which one should I choose? What I read here is that the Konosuke is semi-stainless, whereas the Gesshin is fully stainless. What does that mean for their ability to take an edge? I am a pretty accomplished sharpener. Edge retention is less important.

Also, are they both true lasers, particularly thin behind the edge? No flex, however, is important to me.

Any other knives I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10253-Konosuke-HD-vs-Geshin-Ginga?highlight=Gesshin+ginga

A bit of info here


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 14, 2013)

got a gesshin ginga white #2 coming this week, i'll let you know what i think. can't offer a comparison to the HD though, haven't used one.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 14, 2013)

My help won't be very helpful, but Konosuke built a great reputation for a reason. The Konos I've used were older, but they really were flat out impressive. As for the Gingas, well if Jon sells it, you can trust it. Sometimes it's less about science and specs than it is about what makes you feel more excited, and enthusiastic about making dinner. I think in this case, whichever one does that is the right knife.


----------



## eaglerock (Feb 14, 2013)

Gesshin Ginga :knife:


----------



## hypnos (Feb 14, 2013)

Who has a 210mm HD in stock?


----------



## Lefty (Feb 14, 2013)

Gyuto or petty?


----------



## mkmk (Feb 14, 2013)

I think you'd find the HH Konos a more direct comparison. Hard to wrong with either, really. If you want the HD steel, though, then it's an easy choice.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 14, 2013)

Ginga comes either stainless or carbon and has reputation for much better fit and finish than the K. For semi-stainless the K is the only offering of the two you asked about.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 14, 2013)

gingas/konosukes are light in weight and usually run short(210mm is probably closer to 203mm). alot of people size up with these sakai knives. you should probably get a 240. and there is a new sakai yusuke on ebay(seller is blue way japan) with a ks profile, ebony handle and ebony ferrule thats beautiful. take yusukes into consideration also because they are very similar to konosuke and gesshin ginga.


----------



## augerpro (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 210 Ginga and 150 Kono HD petty. Have not had a 210 Kono HD to directly compare to my Ginga. I would imagine though that they are very similar, both are considered lasers, thin behind the edge, and a fairly flat profile. My Kono petty is highly asymmetric though, for that reason you might consider the Ginga, unless you are a much better sharpener than I (which wouldn't take much).


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 14, 2013)

i am lefty and according to jon b, the ginga is ground only slightly asymmetrically and so he recommended it with no hesitation.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 14, 2013)

unfortunately getting any kind of packages in nyc is more often than not, an unnecessary hassle and mine has been tied up at the post office in hell's kitchen all week!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 14, 2013)

jon does free lefty conversions when buying his knives as well so he says it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Used both and liked both basically a user preference I liked the ginga steel a tad more but that's just me I had the stainless and kono hd


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 15, 2013)

The knives are close enough that to me, personally, I would just much rather give Jon my business. Perhaps it's that I was raised in a small town, but who I am doing business with is an important part of my decision.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 15, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> The knives are close enough that to me, personally, I would just much rather give Jon my business...who I am doing business with is an important part of my decision.



+100


----------



## tomsch (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a 240 Ginga from Jon and not only was the transasction perfect but the knife is my #1 user now. At 240 I was a little concerned over the length but it felt like an extension of my had after the first time I put it to use. Very nimble and a great slicer.


----------



## ChefStokely (Mar 3, 2013)

is your 240 white #2 or the stainless ginga?


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 3, 2013)

been using my white #2 240 for about a week and a half now. i am very very happy with this knife, and of course, the service as well.
i highly recommend it, the level of reactivity of the steel is totally manageable, edge retention is good, geometry is great, fit and finish is great, light as a feather too. i find this to be the most comfortable knife i own and have used. 
i made a 50/50 mix of beeswax and tsubaki oil to condition the handle and saya, they're looking nice.


----------

